# These are my circumstances...am I eligible for a visa?



## Frankie Boy (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to read this thread, any contributions or suggestions are greatly appreciated...

I live in the UK and have a Bachelor's degree in Law (LLB) and I have also completed my LPC (Legal Practice Course, a post grad course required to practice law in the UK, the equivalent of the US Bar). I completed my degree 2 years ago, and my LPC a year ago this month.

I visited the US 3 years ago as a camp counselor on a J1 visa. I was in the US for around 3 months and loved everyday. I am desperate to come back.

I have 2 years worth of accumulated work experience, 1 years experience before my degree (4-5yrs ago), 6 months else where also before my degree, and the last 6 months I have been working for a firm of Solicitors. All my work experience is in the relevant field (being the legal profession).

I would like to come to the US for a period of 12- 18 months and gain some experience in the US legal system. I don't however, want to close the door to any future opportunities to maybe make a more permanent move to the US.

Before anyone asks, I have never been arrested here or anywhere else, and I do not have any diseases or mental health issues. 

I've done some research, but I feel like I can't focus on any particular route. Any direction or suggestions into making my dream a reality would be a great help.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you have a job in the UK be grateful ... Law schools her churn out new lawyers every month all looking for jobs in a shrinking market ....its not a good time in the US 

nobody will employ you with the cost involved when there are more available for nothing


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Frankie Boy said:


> I've done some research, but I feel like I can't focus on any particular route. Any direction or suggestions into making my dream a reality would be a great help.


As a trained lawyer, I would hope that you are better than average at research. And there's a good reason you don't find a particular route -- it's the black cat in the dark room!

My theory is that most western Europeans find themselves living in the US through force of circumstance rather than pure volition.

Lawyer's a difficult one. Would have been better to be an accountant or systems analyst. Good luck, anyway.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Since the law differs so much from country to country, your best chance for a short-term "internship" would probably be with a multi-national corporation doing some form of corporate law. (Means that having some background and/or experience in business matters would help.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Why would you want US experience it's a dieing economy?

The other posts are right there are literally hundreds of thousands of Legally educated Americans working in retain or bars. Many of them will never work in a legal environment. Do some research its call "the Law School Scam"

There is no need for foreign lawyers in America anymore and there never will be dare I say it.


----------

